# Rapido 746F info please



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Any one tell me if the 2.3 engine on the Rapido 746F is up to the job? I have only had 2.8 on my last vans and they struggled at times. Any comments will be appreciated as will any other info on this model. We over winter in Spain so I need it to cruise round the 65/70 mark.
Thanks.


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Sorry we do not have this model in the specifications database.
As for going under 2.8 engine, I would not go back. 


Steve


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Flyboy, you do not mention if it is the new 2007 2.3JTd Fiat engine, so if it is that one you will find it has more HP than the old 2.8TDi

Bob


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Its on a 2005 model it's the 2.3JTD my others were the JTD engines as well.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

In that case Flyboy, i personally would not go for a 2005 2,3jtd unless you contemplate having it chipped.

Bob


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

I thought with having the low profile it would go OK with the 2.3 but I think you are right I will have to chip it. Know a good place to have it done?


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-24636.html

Flyboy, see above post.

Bob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Flyboy
I would walk away, from my experience and the amount of times I have done it. I found something better.
I agree
Just 
MHO

Steve


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Thanks whistlinggypsy that is an interesting post, gives me a better idea of what to look for.
I know what you are saying SandJ but it is the layout and the price! we have had the big motorhomes but we are now looking for something more compact, the 746F suits us and the main thing is the price is right.
I have been offered a 2005 model with 5000miles with loads of extras for £25500 Tell me if this a good price or what!


----------



## Bagshanty (Jul 24, 2005)

*Rapido 746F on 2.3JTD - EXCELLENT PRICE FOR EXCELLENT VAN*

We have the 2006 version of this van, now just 12 months old. The 2.3 JTD is excellent - entirely adequate, and we are delighted with it. We are planning to spend 300 on changing the high 5th gear for the lower ratio (i.e. normal ratio) version, because the ratio is so high that you shouldn't be in 5th below 50 . AND THIS REMAINS TRUE HOWEVER POWERFUL THE ENGINE. Putting too much power into the power train will damage things. Only then will we consider getting the engine remapped, but that is just gilt on the gingerbread - it's fine as it is

We have looked at the 2007 746F, and it is nowhere near as good. That price is excellent - snap it up before it goes!


----------



## Nickmimi (Jun 6, 2005)

I had a 746 for a year and it will do 60 70 on motorways apart from the step inclines.

I now have a 2.8 in a rapido 7099 and this is much slower, much heaver of course.

Remember the 746 is a nice shape so it will slip through the air much better, when driven carefully i could get 30 to the gallon

hope this helps

Nick


----------



## GIO (May 4, 2007)

HI flyboy, did you buy the Rapido 746F? We are looking for one so if you didnt could we have contact details.
Thanks
GIO


----------



## flyboy (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for taking so long to get back to you, no I didn't buy it I have bought a 786F the engine has been chipped to give 168bhp. so we are hoping it goes ok


----------

